# Vacuumsealersunlimited coupon for November



## SmokinAl (Nov 19, 2019)

Anybody know the coupon code for this month?


----------



## Braz (Nov 19, 2019)

No, but I need it too. time to order more bags.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 19, 2019)

One might think that it would be SM1119. Assuming Lisa is following the typical code for SM members. Last months was SM1019. I needed to order some quart bags and then forgot, but I did look at the discount number.


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 19, 2019)

How much is the discount? I’ll have to remember this. I just ordered 200 quart bags from Amazon.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 19, 2019)

Okay Al since you jogged my memory I just went and ordered my bags and the code that worked is still the October code SM1019.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 19, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> How much is the discount? I’ll have to remember this. I just ordered 200 quart bags from Amazon.



15% savings on bags.


----------



## dr k (Mar 31, 2020)

The shipping is killing me with vacuumsealersunlimited. I've bought 2xs with coupon codes. 2-11×50 for 100 ft of make your own bags @$26 less 15% sm320 code is $3.90 + $15 s/h =$38. Outofair.com are all 4 mil super heavy bags and rolls. 11"×100' box roll with slide cutter is $28 free shipping on everything.


----------

